# This is not right



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

So I made a post yesterday about Igor acting differently. 
Last night was super cold, so I took Igor out of his cage early, here at 03:26 am. 

Usually when I take him out at this time, he’ll run around my bed and have fun. Now... now he’s worrying me. 

He’s sitting against me, unblinking, and unmoving. I can just see his little noise moving as he smells things. 
It’s weird, and I’m scared sick. I’ve never seen him do this. 

What can this behaviour mean? Is there something extremely wrong with him?


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

It seems like you need to get him warm, and keep him warm, fast. I am no expert but it sounds like he could be so cold he is attempting hibernation. Keep trying your best and maybe take him to the vet if he is still acting strange when it warms up again. Best of wishes


----------



## Vallyrie (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey I just saw this after I replied to your last post. I didn’t ask this over there, but I was wondering if you have a heat lamp for his cage? Ceramic heat emitters are great, but they’re pretty pricey. I usually use a 100watt one and then keep it slightly off of the bed so it doesn’t get too hot. A thermometer is also a must. You’ll want the cage to be between 75-78 degrees F (fact check that just in case). Wishing Igor the best<3


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

I actually found a related post about this back in 2012. Apparently, these little stand stills and staring off to the distance is normal. 

But, I had a ceramic heat emitter in my old house, but because I had an open wire cage, it didn’t do much. We moved and Igor’s cage is now in a closed off closet, which will make heating a lot easier. 

I’ll be going to the reptile shop to get another one, but I’ll have to monitor it manually, cause buying a ceramic lamp and a thermostat is impossible for my poor mom. 

After this lockdown stuff ended here, I’ll be getting a part time job to help pay for stuff. But for now, I’ll have to take it easy on my mom’s wallet. 

Is the risk too great to do it manually? I can even put an alarm on my phone for every hour or two, so that I go check on the temperature in the cage.


----------



## Vallyrie (Nov 18, 2018)

I completely understand about the money thing. I was using a thermostat for a while, but frankly it was freaking me out anyway. So I just checked constantly throughout the day and turned it on/off as needed. Checking at night won’t hurt, just do what you think is best. I got to a point (fairly quickly) where I knew where to put the lamp so that his bed would be the right temperature even if directly under the lamp was too hot. Even then, Spike slept under the lamp if he was really looking for more heat. Like I said in one of my other posts, that was with a 100 watt lamp and I kept it off-center from the bed. I was going to move to two 60 watt lamps, but I didn’t get a chance to see how well it worked. I hope that all makes sense and helps!


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes it does! Thank you so much for your input! I’ll try my very best to make the cage temperature right for Igor when we get the lamp!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

OddDarkMatter91 said:


> But, I had a ceramic heat emitter in my old house, but because I had an open wire cage, it didn't do much. We moved and Igor's cage is now in a closed off closet, which will make heating a lot easier.
> 
> I'll be going to the reptile shop to get another one, but I'll have to monitor it manually, cause buying a ceramic lamp and a thermostat is impossible for my poor mom.
> 
> Is the risk too great to do it manually? I can even put an alarm on my phone for every hour or two, so that I go check on the temperature in the cage.


To be honest as said before, the CHE being used without a thermostat isn't recommended. Its also not very practical either, with a hot water bottle you can leave it a fair few hours before its lost its heat - heat rises so the blankets on top top of the cage will help keep the heat in.
A che you can't use the blankets, and you will have to check it super often like less than a hour, and if you turn it on forget the bulb will overheat, which honest wouldn't be great.

The thermostat stops the lamp from getting too hot, and monitors the heat 24/7. I wouldn't recommended using it without one, its a lot of risks, and you need to sleep, not stay up all night to keep checking his temp and turning on and off the temp.
Also by constantly turning it on and off the bulb will blow faster, a pulse thermostat that doesnt turn it on and off just pulses heat when needed will make it last longer.

I would stick with what you already for heating, until you can get the thermostat. I think we had this conversation last year too.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Lol yeah we did, but there’s always this nagging feeling that, maybe, one night, the water bottle won’t be enough, and I’ll wake up to Igor in a devastating state. 

That’s why I’m trying to find something a little more full proof, you know. A heat lamp, or a heater, or something. But, if you honestly think the water bottle is enough, then I’ll buy the lamp this month, not use it, and buy the thermostat in two months, and wait for next winter to activate it. 

We’re already in the middle of winter here, almost done, which is reassuring.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Honestly I think he is doing okay. He is very good at going to heat when needed, you also have blankets on the cage which will help. I generally think the hot water bottle is a lot safer.

I don't know what your main house heating is like, or how hot you would want to make it but maybe turn your room radiator up a little to give your room some extra warmth. Or like a space heater if you have one already put it closer to him but no too close.

You can also add in extra bedding for Igor just to make sure he is definitely warm.

Hand warmers I don't how easy or cheap but they are great for extra warmth if needed. Try tying them to the bars with some tin foil near them to bounce the heat from them around more.

I have no idea how practically, easy or cheap any of those would be for you, maybe have a look but I hope that you can do something to ease your stress.

I'd worry about if your turned the heat on fell asleep or got busy and then came back and there was an issue because it overheated. They arent really safe without the thermostat.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Our house doesn’t have a radiator, only people with money have that in their houses here, now that I think about it 😂

Honestly, I like the bedding idea, but the bedding here at our pet shops aren’t the best quality. It’s like, pine shavings, or ash wood shavings, etc. 

I have actually thought about those hand warming things, and they are pretty cheap around here. They are small, and I can reuse them and put them in his cage, like you suggested. Only problem is finding them. One day the shops have them, the other, there’s non in sight. 
But that’s a definite option. 

I’m glad that you think the bottle is enough. It really calms me. I’ll check with my mom about the hand warmers.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I wasnt sure, africa is totally different to here so I thought I'd mention it incase!

Can you get fleece blankets or fleece material? You could cut some up into strips and put them in as extra bedding. Safe, warm and cosy! And better than shavings. Plus its washable so easy to re use each year! Not sure if that may be possible for you or not, would put your mind at ease about it as you know he has lots of warm bedding then!

I'm glad one of my suggestions was more helpful! If you can get some, do it will give extra warmth to ease your mind and stress! Especially helpful on the more cold nights!

Hand warmers are also good for when you need to travel like to the vet for keeping them warm. So even when/if can get the che with a thermostat that will still be very helpful!


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

His bedding at the moment is solid fleece blankets. I fold it twice and lay it down in his cage. I might be able to buy one this month, and snip it up for extra bedding. 

Lol, you always have helpful ideas! I don’t know what I would’ve done without you! You help me so much. 

And I’ll definitely look into the hand warmers. I feel like they might cool down even slower than the bottle, which would be great.


----------



## Mr.Pricklesworth_Hedgehog (Jul 31, 2017)

OddDarkMatter91 said:


> And I'll definitely look into the hand warmers. I feel like they might cool down even slower than the bottle, which would be great.


Hand warmers stay warm for a long time! I am a snowboarder and use them in my gloves on super cold days. They stay warm for up to 8 hours, and are typically pretty cheap, so that might be a great option to look into!


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thank you! I didn’t know they stay warm that long 😂


----------

